# Armenia and the rise of Turkey



## qldfrog (17 October 2022)

In the last months, Armenia has been under relentless attack from Turkey and a puppet state.
Turkey is turning into a major regional and economic player as the EU and old Europe self disintegrates, and the US loses any trust with the Ukraine conflict.
While it might stinks, should we now invest in Turkey?


----------



## qldfrog (17 October 2022)

for a quick summary of current situation:








						Armenia, Azerbaijan agree to civilian EU mission alongside border
					

The two-month EU mission aims to help the arch rivals delineate their common borders, the European Council says.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## divs4ever (17 October 2022)

Russia and Turkey are forming STRONG trade ties  , the EU might end up being evicted


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 October 2022)

Turkiye is a NATO member.  Is that a wedge, and how long can this continue?


----------



## divs4ever (17 October 2022)

you are in a horrific place if you need the EU to help , look at how they are coping with the winter energy shortage 

seems Belgium is 'sticking it to Putin ' by shutting down their sole nuclear power plant


----------



## divs4ever (17 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Turkiye is a NATO member.  Is that a wedge, and how long can this continue?



 there are hints Russia   is making very attractive offers to NATO pariah Turkiye ,

 the next question would be  will Serbia turn it's back on potential EU membership ( i would )


----------



## gartley (17 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> In the last months, Armenia has been under relentless attack from Turkey and a puppet state.
> Turkey is turning into a major regional and economic player as the EU and old Europe self disintegrates, and the US loses any trust with the Ukraine conflict.
> While it might stinks, should we now invest in Turkey?



Turkish economy is disintegrating. Inflation running at 71%, their currency has collapsed against USD to nothing....
Also they are endlessly threatening their neighbours such as Greece with airspace violations every  day for years.
Ergodog is a madman in many way no different to Putin causing all sorts of problems in the region, they should be kicked out of NATO


qldfrog said:


> In the last months, Armenia has been under relentless attack from Turkey and a puppet state.
> Turkey is turning into a major regional and economic player as the EU and old Europe self disintegrates, and the US loses any trust with the Ukraine conflict.
> While it might stinks, should we now invest in Turkey?


----------



## divs4ever (18 October 2022)

gartley said:


> Turkish economy is disintegrating. Inflation running at 71%, their currency has collapsed against USD to nothing....
> Also they are endlessly threatening their neighbours such as Greece with airspace violations every  day for years.
> Ergodog is a madman in many way no different to Putin causing all sorts of problems in the region, they should be kicked out of NATO



yep  right into new friends , Syria , Russia , Serbia , Saudi Arabia , maybe even Ian , and Afghanistan

 i wonder where NATO will move those airbases to , if it happens ..  maybe they will have to move to Israel  ( or build fighters with more range )


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

gartley said:


> Turkish economy is disintegrating. Inflation running at 71%, their currency has collapsed against USD to nothing....
> Also they are endlessly threatening their neighbours such as Greece with airspace violations every  day for years.
> Ergodog is a madman in many way no different to Putin causing all sorts of problems in the region, they should be kicked out of NATO



Funny how any stateman, aka working for a grander vision of his/her nation is described as a madman: Putin, Erdogan or Trump vs Biden the senile..anyone denying this? Is supposedly the sane one.
As per that thread, i am not a friend of Turkey regime,a country which is renewong its empire and has more or less de facto full control of Germany and half of the footprint of its former empire.
But facts are both Turkey and Poland are feeding on the carcass of former western Europe , Poland with the active help of the current US deep state, Turkey with the blind eyes of the same.
It might be geopolitical,but that is a clear sign of economics to come.
Sadly, i am coming late to the party 
This is the calendar Turkey etf performance, not exactly a basket case is it?
	

		
			
		

		
	






Anyway, i hope this will help some here...


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Funny how any stateman, aka working for a grander vision of his/her nation is described as a madman: Putin, Erdogan or Trump vs Biden the senile..anyone denying this? Is supposedly the sane one.
> As per that thread, i am not a friend of Turkey regime,a country which is renewong its empire and has more or less de facto full control of Germany and half of the footprint of its former empire.
> But facts are both Turkey and Poland are feeding on the carcass of former western Europe , Poland with the active help of the current US deep state, Turkey with the blind eyes of the same.
> It might be geopolitical,but that is a clear sign of economics to come.
> ...



If you wonder: Poland etf is not that great as they are in the EU, have no gas,etc.
Please remember that the  turkey performance are in usd so in aud we are above 50%return since start of year, not bad in a bear market...
Mr @ducati might confirm but i believe Turkey is building its gold reserves and boosting independence from USD too


----------



## bohemian (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> In the last months, Armenia has been under relentless attack from Turkey and a puppet state.
> Turkey is turning into a major regional and economic player as the EU and old Europe self disintegrates, and the US loses any trust with the Ukraine conflict.
> While it might stinks, should we now invest in Turkey?



The US has not lost trust for supporting Ukraine. Are you a Russian bot?


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

bohemian said:


> The US has not lost trust for supporting Ukraine. Are you a Russian bot?



No,just someone born in europe (western) and with a bit of historical knowledge there.
And i dare to pity both soldiers/victims of that war which in my opinion has been pushed by the US..i know that make me a Putin troll so feel free to use ignore.


----------



## bohemian (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> No,just someone born in europe (western) and with a bit of historical knowledge there.
> And i dare to pity both soldiers/victims of that war which in my opinion has been pushed by the US..i know that make me a Putin troll so feel free to use ignore.



My parents were refugees from Communist Czechoslovakia after the Russian installed their puppet government and then went about terrorising the population, so you can't tell me anything. This war is about Russian hegemony and every Western Democracy knows the consequences if these aggressors are not beaten back. We should all fully support President Biden for organising a coordinated response and providing all the military aid  the Ukraines need for fighting what is essentially our battle.


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

bohemian said:


> My parents were refugees from Communist Czechoslovakia after the Russian installed their puppet government and then went about terrorising the population, so you can't tell me anything. This war is about Russian hegemony and every Western Democracy knows the consequences if these aggressors are not beaten back. We should all fully support President Biden for organising a coordinated response and providing all the military aid  the Ukraines need for fighting what is essentially our battle.



As you probably know, many if not most of the Russians terrorising your parents after the Printemps de Prague were Ukrainians.
But president Biden ..who ?
I can't tell you anything so you know everything , good on you.i will spare you all pain and save you from thinking cause obviously Armenians deserve to be wiped out, just finishing Turkey 1910s job, as they dare being helped by Russia and not accept being blown to piece by US armed Turkey .
Good luck with "president Biden"


----------



## bohemian (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> As you probably know, many if not most of the Russians terrorising your parents after the Printemps de Prague were Ukrainians.
> But president Biden ..who ?
> I can't tell you anything so you know everything , good on you.i will spare you all pain and save you from thinking cause obviously Armenians deserve to be wiped out, just finishing Turkey 1910s job, as they dare being helped by Russia and not accept being blown to piece by US armed Turkey .
> Good luck with "president Biden"



It was Russians who occupied Czechoslovakia, and they were sent there by Stalin, and then again 1956 in Hungary and 1968 in Czechoslovakia. Your attempt deflection is lame, Russians haven't changed. Ukraine needs President Biden all other Western leaders to support Ukraine fight Russian hegemony again.


----------



## againsthegrain (18 October 2022)

bohemian said:


> It was Russians who occupied Czechoslovakia, and they were sent there by Stalin, and then again 1956 in Hungary and 1968 in Czechoslovakia. Your attempt deflection is lame, Russians haven't changed. Ukraine needs President Biden all other Western leaders to support Ukraine fight Russian hegemony again.




This highlights how Russians work, even if there was Ukrainians there they were forced much like The Polish were used in 1968 to send their tanks into Czech Republic. The same pattern is emerging all over again,  now Russians are forcing non slavs from Caucasus villages to fight for them and kill slavs in Ukraine.  The pattern is the same under Stalin under Putin USSR is strong and alive. 

Russians will help Armenians yes,  for the price of sending their kids as cannon fodder into the next conflict.  

Russia has always only helped itself and always will,  just have to see it for what it is. 

Biden and USA of course have their own agenda but nothing like Russian machine.


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

againsthegrain said:


> This highlights how Russians work, even if there was Ukrainians there they were forced much like The Polish were used in 1968 to send their tanks into Czech Republic. The same pattern is emerging all over again,  now Russians are forcing non slavs from Caucasus villages to fight for them and kill slavs in Ukraine.  The pattern is the same under Stalin under Putin USSR is strong and alive.
> 
> Russians will help Armenians yes,  for the price of sending their kids as cannon fodder into the next conflict.
> 
> ...



I doubt Biden has any agenda or any brain cell left for cognitive reasoning, would actually like to know who is actually leading the US now and sending EU to the slaughter but that is a different issue;
Armenians will be happy to be used as cannon fodder in the next conflict as opposed to being minced meat  now, or they can always wait for US help don't they?

To go back to the subject, anyone dared looking at the 50% gain since january of the TUR ETF I posted?


----------



## againsthegrain (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> I doubt Biden has any agenda or any brain cell left for cognitive reasoning, would actually like to know who is actually leading the US now and sending EU to the slaughter but that is a different issue;
> Armenians will be happy to be used as cannon fodder in the next conflict as opposed to being minced meat  now, or they can always wait for US help don't they?
> 
> To go back to the subject, anyone dared looking at the 50% gain since january of the TUR ETF I posted?



Yeah I feel for the Armenians,  having everybody turn their backs on them I can certainly see the limited choices they have, especially being stuck in such a geographical position


----------



## gartley (18 October 2022)

divs4ever said:


> yep  right into new friends , Syria , Russia , Serbia , Saudi Arabia , maybe even Ian , and Afghanistan
> 
> i wonder where NATO will move those airbases to , if it happens ..  maybe they will have to move to Israel  ( or build fighters with more range )



I think they have already moved some of their assets to Suda Bay, Crete and they are also expanding the Greek port of Alexandroupolis which is close to the Bosporus.


----------



## gartley (18 October 2022)

qldfrog said:


> Funny how any stateman, aka working for a grander vision of his/her nation is described as a madman: Putin, Erdogan or Trump vs Biden the senile..anyone denying this? Is supposedly the sane one.
> As per that thread, i am not a friend of Turkey regime,a country which is renewong its empire and has more or less de facto full control of Germany and half of the footprint of its former empire.
> But facts are both Turkey and Poland are feeding on the carcass of former western Europe , Poland with the active help of the current US deep state, Turkey with the blind eyes of the same.
> It might be geopolitical,but that is a clear sign of economics to come.
> ...



I think Erdodog ( the wanna be Sultan) has a grand vision to resurrect the Ottoman Empire like Putin has with the Russian Empire. There is an election in 2023 and because the Turkish economy has turned into excrement, he is trying to change tact and divert attention  by threatening to invade and take the Greek Islands as a show of strength as a leader.
Then there is to continued occupation of Cyprus too but that is another topic


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

gartley said:


> I think Erdodog ( the wanna be Sultan) has a grand vision to resurrect the Ottoman Empire like Putin has with the Russian Empire. There is an election in 2023 and because the Turkish economy has turned into excrement, he is trying to change tact and divert attention  by threatening to invade and take the Greek Islands as a show of strength as a leader.
> Then there is to continued occupation of Cyprus too but that is another topic



How could the tur etf outperform all exchange index, in USD if the economy is so crap????
Genuinely asking.so either the economy is not crap , or is planned to be booming soon.
Once again, not a friend of Turkey i see as the ambassador of the green plague in that area..


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

Just had a very quick look
High inflation continues to be a problem in the early 2020s. According to the IMF's estimates, published in the IMF WEO Database of October 2022, Turkey is forecasted to have the world's 20th-largest nominal GDP and 11th-largest GDP by PPP by the end of 2022.
GDP growth: : 2.8% (2018) 0.9% (2019); 1.8% (2020) 11% (2021) 7.3% (Q1-2022);
Inflation (CPI): 83.45% (September 2022)
Foreign reserves: $114.944 billion (January 2022) (Net reserves excluding swap: $-...
Public debt: 40% of GDP (2021)

Well, i think many countries would be happy with that except for inflation


----------



## qldfrog (18 October 2022)

A disclaimer: i just purchased a small amount of the etf TUR on the nyse last night after realising the performance during the bear phase...
Do not think i am biaised, i also own US defence ETF (being US, it is attack) as i see more longterm future in both than in local shares such as fmr green wet dreams or similar.
I hope we will keep a thread alive about Turkey and even better we will keep Armenia alive,...


----------

